# Rye Sour Dough Starter



## Floridagirl (Sep 16, 2005)

*Rye Sour Dough*​ 
In a bowl mix about 100g / 3 1/3 oz whole grain rye flour with water 
until a pudgy pulp result. Cover the bowl with a dish cloth and let stand 
at a warm place for the next 24 hours.
Then add again about 100g / 3 1/3 oz whole grain rye flour and the 
appropriate amount of water to get the same pudgy pulp. Cover and let 
stand the next 24 hours as you did before. 
Repeat this procedure for the next 3-4 days until the sour dough smells 
'ready'. 
The sour dough is ready if:

-  it smells sour, but not bad. If it smells 'stinky' the sour dough went bad.
-  you can see small bubbles and foam on top

Before starting your bread, take a portion of the sour dough a side and use 
as a starter for your next sour dough. Mix again with flour and water and act
upon instructions. Using ready sour dough as a starter will save you time.

Iris


----------

